# No ink flow in my Statesman Jr.-Help!



## kugler (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi, 
I have a Statesman Jr. that I use as my personal pen. It worked great for a several months then just stopped--no ink flow. I took it apart, cleaned it, soaked it, reassembled it, changed the ink in it, replaced the nib (thanks CS!), re recleaned it, re soaked it ........... and I'm now pleading for help here. I've stopped selling these pens, since if I'm having trouble, maybe my customers are too, though no one has contacted me. I thought there was a Fountain Pens For Dummies post on this site, but I can't find it. Any helpful comments greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Roger


----------



## RSidetrack (Jul 2, 2011)

Are you using the refills or the plunger?  Try using the alternate and see what happens.  You replaced the nib and have soaked it with no success which almost sounds like something got stuck in the feed tube.  Can air get through the feed tube?

I used to have an issue with a cheap pen (not hand made, one of those crummy store bought ones) where the plastic piece that gets punctured through for the ink would flow into the feed tube.  Would drive me crazy - soaking wouldn't work, replacing nib wouldn't work, etc - just like your situation.


----------



## chrisk (Jul 3, 2011)

Roger,
Maybe you already know the following. If this is the case just forget about my advice.
There is a specific way to push the feeder in the holder. Please could you examine closer, say with a magnifying glass, the down side of the feeder and holder. You'll notice that a small part of the feeder and holder is not round. Those parts must absolutely match. If they don't, ink is not flowing normally, for air is not passing through the feeder to the cartridge.

I hope you can understand my bad English.


----------



## kugler (Aug 26, 2011)

*THANK YOU !!!!!!*

Brilliant !!!!!! Thanks to both of you for solving the problem. No air! I checked for obstructions and checked the alignment. It was misaligned. I disassembled, cleaned,reassembled paying attention to the little notches. Works perfectly! Thanks again! Chris, your English is much better than my Dutch! (or French, German, Flemish.....)
Thanks,
Roger


----------



## SteveG (Aug 26, 2011)

ANOTHER IAP story with a happy ending :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## chrisk (Aug 27, 2011)

kugler said:


> Brilliant !!!!!! Thanks to both of you for solving the problem. No air! I checked for obstructions and checked the alignment. It was misaligned. I disassembled, cleaned,reassembled paying attention to the little notches. Works perfectly! Thanks again! Chris, your English is much better than my Dutch! (or French, German, Flemish.....)
> Thanks,
> Roger



Hi Roger,
Glad you fixed the problem.

But please, don't ask how I knew about that:biggrin:...


----------



## arw01 (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow, I am going to have to go find my loop and take a look at this.  I've put a dozen cartridges on different pens and never noticed this!


----------



## steeler fan1 (Aug 27, 2011)

chrisk said:


> kugler said:
> 
> 
> > Brilliant !!!!!! Thanks to both of you for solving the problem. No air! I checked for obstructions and checked the alignment. It was misaligned. I disassembled, cleaned,reassembled paying attention to the little notches. Works perfectly! Thanks again! Chris, your English is much better than my Dutch! (or French, German, Flemish.....)
> ...


 

Roger/Chris,

Is this a great forum or what:good: . I've never had that problem with cartridge refills, guess I was just lucky. I was not aware of the proper way to install the refill. Learn something new everyday.:RockOn:

Thanks for the tip guys

Carl


----------



## chrisk (Aug 27, 2011)

arw01 said:


> Wow, I am going to have to go find my loop and take a look at this.  I've put a dozen cartridges on different pens and never noticed this!



You encounter this problem from the other side, that is from the feeder/holder/nib side. When you pull out the feeder/nib from the holder, in order to upgrade the kit's nib for instance (see Roger's description above), you have to be carefull to this little notch when you reassemble. If you don't, your ink won't flow properly or at all.


----------

